# FOUND GERMAN SHORTHAIR



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Found...A German Shorthair near Lake Tewaukon..Call the Richland Co.Sherriffs Office or the refuge.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Any luck finding the owner of the missing shorthair?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Not that Im aware of..I talked to the sheriffs Dept. this A.M. on a different matter and they didnt mention it.


----------



## kempert (Nov 26, 2004)

curty said:


> Found...A German Shorthair near Lake Tewaukon..Call the Richland Co.Sherriffs Office or the refuge.


We have been looking for our German Shorthair since the first week end of Goose season. I hope you can help.
Remington has a docked tail with a pink tip due to the hair never growing back. 
He is white with liver markings (no brindle)


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

All I can tell you at this point is to contact those people in the previous post.. I haven't heard anything since..The sheriffs ofice called us so I decided to post it here since we are in the area....Good Luck!!


----------

